# My makeup porn! (video link)



## iamgrape1119 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been collecting makeup for about 4-5 years. I also freelance for MAC so that doesn't help my obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I took an inventory, I have 1800 products (not including burshes and skincare) and costing me a whopping $23670!! 

If you want to see a more specific brand of makeup collection, feel free to comment or message me. 

YouTube - My Makeup Collection!

Enjoy!


----------



## *KT* (Jan 26, 2008)

Good lord that's a lot of product!  I can't imagine trying to keep track of it all!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow! Amazing collection!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 26, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is insane!!  Can I be your best friend!  LOL  I am in love with your collection!!  Thank you so much for sharing it!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 26, 2008)

thats like a whole car or a down payment on a house! LOLLL either way beautiful collection!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Include your brushes and skincare! I wanna know!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 7, 2008)

$18,000!!!! That's amazing! I refuse to count up how much i've spent on makeup, but I know it would be nowhere near that much. Amazing collection though!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 7, 2008)

After I pick up my jaw off the floor and stop drooling I'll leave a comment lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to do a makeup raid  in your room. You have such great stuff.


----------

